# Roby Facchinetti "Rinascerò, rinascerai". Audio e Video.



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2020)

"*Rinascerò, rinascerai*" è la canzone di *Roby Facchinetti*, scritta a quattro mani con il suo ex compagno dei Pooh Stefano D'Orazio. Si tratta di un inno alla sua Bergamo, che è stata una delle città più duramente colpite dal Coronavirus.

*I proventi del brano saranno devoluti interamente all'ospedale Papa Giovanni XXIII.
*
Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2020)




----------



## sacchino (30 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> "*Rinascerò, rinascerai*" è la canzone di *Roby Facchinetti*, scritta a quattro mani con il suo ex compagno dei Pooh Stefano D'Orazio. Si tratta di un inno alla sua Bergamo, che è stata una delle città più duramente colpite dal Coronavirus.
> 
> *I proventi del brano saranno devoluti interamente all'ospedale Papa Giovanni XXIII.
> *
> Video al secondo post.



Francamente non ne sentivo il bisogno.


----------



## Mika (30 Marzo 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Francamente non ne sentivo il bisogno.



E' la sua città, ha voluto usare una sua capacità (cantare) per donare qualcosa alla sua Bergamo e usare questo per donare soldi all'ospedale della sua città. Cosa c'è di sbagliato in questo? Perché qualsiasi iniziativa benefica deve essere sempre vista male?

Se fossi stato un cantante di Bergamo l'avrei fatto anche io.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (30 Marzo 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Francamente non ne sentivo il bisogno.



Con tutto il rispetto, mi sembra un polemica vuota e sterile: la situazione qui a Bergamo e provincia è davvero dura, ogni centro ha subito perdite importanti e non c'è nessuno di noi che non conosca direttamente persone colpite dal virus. L'iniziativa di Roby Facchinetti, a prescindere che la sua canzone piaccia o meno, è lodevole.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Francamente non ne sentivo il bisogno.


Stiamo parlando di una persona, prima che un'artista, che ha visto da vicino morire amici come da lui dichiarato e che non riesce più a smettere di piangere per il dolore, come ha fatto ieri mentre veniva intervistato da Mara Venier a Domenica in.

Si tratta di un piccolo aiuto verso la sua gente e, veramente, non vedo il motivo di fare commenti così denigratori. Con tutto il rispetto eh. 

E poi stiamo parlando di Facchinetti, una parte dei Pooh, che hanno scritto una grande pagina di storia della musica italiana.


----------



## sacchino (30 Marzo 2020)

Rispondo a tutti.

Ho cominciato a sentire parlare di beneficenza dal 1971 con il concerto per il Bangladesh e a me questa cosa di scrivere canzoni per un momento difficile mi ha un po' rotto i c..ni. anche perchè il mondo è andato sempre peggio, quindi se un personaggio famoso ci mette la faccia e dice donate perchè c'è bisogno mi sta bene, ma che scrivano minchiate e le facciano apparrire belle con la scusa della beneficienza no mi sono rotto. 
Avrei preferito che i grandi artisti avessero donato i proventi delle loro migliori canzoni tipo: Let it be, Boemian Rapsody, Knocking on heaven door, Paradise city, Lyla,one, Stairway to heaven tanto per citarne alcune invece non lo hanno fatto, anzi hanno sempre inciso canzoni di m.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Marzo 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Rispondo a tutti.
> 
> Ho cominciato a sentire parlare di beneficenza dal 1971 con il concerto per il Bangladesh e a me questa cosa di scrivere canzoni per un momento difficile mi ha un po' rotto i c..ni. anche perchè il mondo è andato sempre peggio, quindi se un personaggio famoso ci mette la faccia e dice donate perchè c'è bisogno mi sta bene, *ma che scrivano minchiate e le facciano apparrire belle con la scusa della beneficienza no mi sono rotto*.
> Avrei preferito che i grandi artisti avessero donato i proventi delle loro migliori canzoni tipo: Let it be, Boemian Rapsody, Knocking on heaven door, Paradise city, Lyla,one, Stairway to heaven tanto per citarne alcune invece non lo hanno fatto, anzi hanno sempre inciso canzoni di m.



Bé insomma adesso non è che We are the world facesse proprio c4c4re....

Per restare in italia, anche la canzone che fecero gli artisti uniti per il terremoto in abruzzo per me era molto bella

Questa non mi va di sentirla, facchinetti non mi piace nemmeno un po'


----------



## Zanc9 (30 Marzo 2020)

Non ho nemmeno ascoltato la canzone, cosa che farò magari stasera, ma a mio modesto parere sono iniziative sempre lodevoli, al di là del risultato. Sono cose mosse dal cuore, mosse dalla voglia di dare una mano...un cantante si sveglia la mattina, piange per il dolore e anzichè fare l'ameba sul divano dice "sai che c'è? voglio fare qualcosa" e cosa sa fare un cantante? scrive una canzone ci si mette d'impegno e chiede un'aiuto. Non gli si può dire che non sia un bel gesto al di là del risultato...tutti dobbiamo fare qualcosa


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (30 Marzo 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Rispondo a tutti.
> 
> Ho cominciato a sentire parlare di beneficenza dal 1971 con il concerto per il Bangladesh e a me questa cosa di scrivere canzoni per un momento difficile mi ha un po' rotto i c..ni. anche perchè il mondo è andato sempre peggio, quindi se un personaggio famoso ci mette la faccia e dice donate perchè c'è bisogno mi sta bene, ma che scrivano minchiate e le facciano apparrire belle con la scusa della beneficienza no mi sono rotto.
> Avrei preferito che i grandi artisti avessero donato i proventi delle loro migliori canzoni tipo: Let it be, Boemian Rapsody, Knocking on heaven door, Paradise city, Lyla,one, Stairway to heaven tanto per citarne alcune invece non lo hanno fatto, anzi hanno sempre inciso canzoni di m.



Quanto astio e quanto livore in poche righe. Non so se ti è sufficientemente chiara la situazione che stiamo vivendo qui a Bergamo: ambulanze che passano di continuo, protezione civile che alle 18 si muove per le vie intimandoci di rimanere in casa per non mettere a repentaglio le nostre vite, campane che suonano ogni giorno per annunciare l'ennesima scomparsa, conoscenti vittime del virus, amici medici in prima linea per difenderci. A differenza di altri cantanti, Facchinetti sta vivendo sulla pelle tutte queste circostanze, proprio come noi: si può davvero biasimare una persona che ha voluto dedicare un inno a una città piegata dal dolore? O bisogna sempre pensare che ci siano altre finalità dietro? 
Leggere tali scurrilità da parte di uno che dice di aver sentito parlare per la prima volta di beneficenza nel 1971 non fa onore alla tua età; passi il fatto che tu possa non essere d'accordo con le modalità, ma esprimerti in questo modo su una situazione simile è proprio quello di cui noi ora non sentiamo il bisogno.


----------



## sacchino (30 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Quanto astio e quanto livore in poche righe. Non so se ti è sufficientemente chiara la situazione che stiamo vivendo qui a Bergamo: ambulanze che passano di continuo, protezione civile che alle 18 si muove per le vie intimandoci di rimanere in casa per non mettere a repentaglio le nostre vite, campane che suonano ogni giorno per annunciare l'ennesima scomparsa, conoscenti vittime del virus, amici medici in prima linea per difenderci. A differenza di altri cantanti, Facchinetti sta vivendo sulla pelle tutte queste circostanze, proprio come noi: si può davvero biasimare una persona che ha voluto dedicare un inno a una città piegata dal dolore? O bisogna sempre pensare che ci siano altre finalità dietro?
> Leggere tali scurrilità da parte di uno che dice di aver sentito parlare per la prima volta di beneficenza nel 1971 non fa onore alla tua età; passi il fatto che tu possa non essere d'accordo con le modalità, ma esprimerti in questo modo su una situazione simile è proprio quello di cui noi ora non sentiamo il bisogno.



Sono di Brescia quindi fai te.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (30 Marzo 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Sono di Brescia quindi fai te.



Quindi sai benissimo cosa stiamo passando: al bando ogni litigio e ogni incomprensione, che in questo momento non ci fanno che male. Ti chiedo scusa se le mie parole sono state dure. 
Notizia di adesso che le nostre due province sono in calo per numero di contagi: speriamo che sia solo l’inizio.


----------



## sacchino (30 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Quindi sai benissimo cosa stiamo passando: al bando ogni litigio e ogni incomprensione, che in questo momento non ci fanno che male. Ti chiedo scusa se le mie parole sono state dure.
> Notizia di adesso che le nostre due province sono in calo per numero di contagi: speriamo che sia solo l’inizio.



Speriamo in bocca al lupo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (30 Marzo 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Speriamo in bocca al lupo



Crepi! Ve lo auguro anche a voi, amico mio. Ti rinnovo le mie scuse.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2020)

Bene che ci sia stato un chiarimento, ma torniamo a parlare della canzone. Grazie  .


----------

